# One of my favourite piston engine fighters.



## nuuumannn (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Here are a few photos of a couple of Hawker Sea Furies that I saw in Australia. FB.11s VX730 at the Australian War Memorial, Canberra and WG630 at the Fleet Air Arm Museum, Nowra.



























Take a look here for a walkaround of each of these beauties. warbirds

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 20, 2016)

It is hard to tell by the angle if they have clearance, but are the inner cannon's synced to fire through the prop?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## CORSNING (Nov 20, 2016)

Thorelifter,
No sir, the inner cannon are just outside the arc of the propeller.

All the best, Jeff


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you Jeff. I just couldn't tell from the picture


----------



## stona (Nov 20, 2016)

One of mine too.
A snapshot of 801 Squadron, not sure where, with a Sea Fury back drop.






My father is back row on the right. The geeky chap, back row, three from left is a very young Ted Anson. Some years ago, I remember watching an episode of the documentary on Ark Royal, when my mother suddenly exclaimed 'My God, that's Ted Anson' I waited for some comment on his career or some cocktail party faux pas, but she simply continued, 'he's lost his hair.' 

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 20, 2016)

And with a new 1/48 kit being released by Airfix next year, those of us who love the Sea Fury will (hopefully, finally) have a decent kit of this gorgeous brute of an aircraft.  (Can you tell I'm just a little bit excited by the prospect?)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2016)

Very nice sir, very nice indeed!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice ones Grant.
I've always liked the Sea Fury, and its cousin, the Tempest II. And now there's also a Fury on the UK airshow circuit, to accompany the Sea Furies.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 20, 2016)

Y'know Mark, I've always wondered why kit manufacturers have shied away from the Fury/Sea Fury. It's such an attractive aircraft. It's the sort of thing that Matchbox might have done during its two colour kit days.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 20, 2016)

You are right Nuuumannn. Most people talk about the Spitfire or Mustang as far as a beautiful plane and rarely does anyone mention the Sea Fury. Probably because it was produced in low numbers and late in the war so it wasn't as well known.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2016)

Lovely shots!

Indeed a good looking aircraft.


----------



## stona (Nov 21, 2016)

'Polar Mist', 801 Squadron somewhere over Norway.






Cheers

Steve


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## chuter (Nov 27, 2016)

As nice as the Sea Fury (and Fury) is I kinda prefer the Tempest Mk II. Same thing ... right? lol.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2016)

Seafury is an awesome beast...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## SPYINTHESKY (Oct 9, 2017)

chuter said:


> As nice as the Sea Fury (and Fury) is I kinda prefer the Tempest Mk II. Same thing ... right? lol.



I know what you mean I love the Seafury but I think its slight cockpit hump just slightly annoys me whereas the Tempest II is that bit cleaner in that regard. I believe the Fury design also had that hump didn't it, so not just a mod for carrier ops if so.

Bit surprised to hear that it is somewhat ignored mind, I suppose piston engined (just) post war aircraft were always going to be over shadowed but this aircraft is with a few others the ultimate piston engined design and its outstanding achievements in Korea should at least give it the elevated position it deserves in our memories I think.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 9, 2017)

SPYINTHESKY said:


> I know what you mean I love the Seafury but I think its slight cockpit hump just slightly annoys me whereas the Tempest II is that bit cleaner in that regard. I believe the Fury design also had that hump didn't it, so not just a mod for carrier ops if so.
> 
> Bit surprised to hear that it is somewhat ignored mind, I suppose piston engined (just) post war aircraft were always going to be over shadowed but this aircraft is with a few others the ultimate piston engined design and its outstanding achievements in Korea should at least give it the elevated position it deserves in our memories I think.




The Fury and Sea Fury were the same basic plane as prototypes, the RAF cancelled its interest in the Fury before any production started.
Initially at least the prototype used Tempest wings but joined to each other not to the fuselage, so the span was equal to the Tempest span minus the width of the Tempest fuselage at the wing joint.


----------

